# Old gun, new grips?



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Today, after months of searching and deliberating, I finally took the plunge and bought a used SIG Sauer P226 (first gun! Wooho!). My only problem (other than the fact that it doesn't have night sights, but that's a whole different kettle of worms) is that I don't particularly like the checkering on the grips that came with the gun. Seeing as I have fallen in love with the newer-style grips, I want to make sure that they will indeed fit my gun before I try and order a pair from SIG.

It's the old style (it was made in Germany - it has "West Germany" stamped in the side, if that's any indication of how old it is), with the old style mainspring and seat (also, I'd like to know if this particular frame is compatible with the new style mainspring and seat setup).

My apologies if this has already been covered. If that is the case, then please tell me so, and I'll look further back in this section.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats. I wouw go to SIGforum.com --A discussion forum for SIG enthusiasts


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks; I stumbled upon that site last night. They apparently have something against Gmail addresses, because they decided I couldn't be allowed to register.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It cuts down on the Trolls a bit to decline annonymous e-mail servers where one can potentially open an account, flame a board then close the account or otherwise bail. Paid ISP e-mail providers are preferred there, though if you go to the "Office" section and contact one of the mods something might be able to be worked out.

As to your question. The 'new style' grips will generally work on the newer frames without modification, duh, right. However, the 'old style' ones may need a minor modification. Here is a thread that may help: Older Sig P220 .45ACP grip options? (Pic Request) - Topic Powered by Social Strata with where and how much material needs to be removed (the rough areas at the pointers)

Some small files and some patience or careful use of a Dremel is the way most people go about "modding" their grips (internally).


----------



## totingma (Jun 13, 2010)

I tried to join sigforum also. Bought my sig and couldn't wait to talk about it. Its been a week and they still haven't let me in. My enthusiasm is gone (for the forum) and so I looked for another forum and joined this one. Glad you'll would have me


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> It cuts down on the Trolls a bit to decline annonymous e-mail servers where one can potentially open an account, flame a board then close the account or otherwise bail. Paid ISP e-mail providers are preferred there, though if you go to the "Office" section and contact one of the mods something might be able to be worked out.
> 
> As to your question. The 'new style' grips will generally work on the newer frames without modification, duh, right. However, the 'old style' ones may need a minor modification. Here is a thread that may help: Older Sig P220 .45ACP grip options? (Pic Request) - Topic Powered by Social Strata with where and how much material needs to be removed (the rough areas at the pointers)
> 
> Some small files and some patience or careful use of a Dremel is the way most people go about "modding" their grips (internally).


Thanks for the link and info. I'm not too worried about modifying the grips; I've had to do much worse than what I believe it will take to get the new grips on. Who knows...It may be an excuse for me to finally replace my old broken-down Dremel.

Anywho, I'm probably calling SIG in the morning to find out whether I can just replace the mainspring and seat, or if there's more to it than that (apparently that's the problem; if I can correct that cheaply then I'm sitting really pretty). Since it's a West Germany model that's, when all is said and done, is actually in pretty great condition (considering it's probably older than I am) I'm keeping the old parts so that I can sell it as it came off the production line. I just can not stand the checkering on the grips that I got it with.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes you can replace the mainspring and seat. It's not that difficult. I would, however, recommend that you buy the "Sig Armorer's DVD" from a vendor like TopGun Supply. It shows what anyone needs to know to do a complete breakdown of a SiG "Classic P Series" to inspect or replace parts. After watching it a few times you could likely do the work yourself, if you are mechanically inclined that is. Otherwise you can take it to a reputable gunsmith in your local area to complete the work. ToGun Supply also has parts kits as well: MAIN SPRINGS & SEATS - Top Gun Supply

I am NOT suggesting that the DVD suggested will "qualify" anyone in any way to be a "Certified Armorer" for SiG Sauer handguns. I am advocating that it is worthwhile for any SIG owner to have on hand as it is VERY informative and that TopGun Supply is a very reputable vendor. You may wish to find and/or choose another vendor if you wish, I was only making a suggestion based on personal experience.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you for confirming that it will work. Did not know the DVD existed, though. I'll probably purchase one in the next couple of weeks here, along with the parts that I need to make everything work correctly (mainspring, seat, grips, etc.). While I in no way expect to suddenly be able to get certified as a SIG armorer (though I have given thought to studying actual gunsmithing), I do feel that I should be responsible for learning as much as I can about my gun.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The DVD mentioned will certainly do that for youas it has for me and many others. I have taken 2 seperate Gunsmithing courses by correspondence. I still have yet to get my FFl for it as I am not where I want to eventually reside and a few other things. Tom and his staff at TGS are top notch, and I'm not the only one who will say so.


----------



## easyjk (Jan 3, 2015)

vulrath,
If you have your old stock OE P226 checkered grips and want to sell them let me know thanks.


----------

